# Static Off of Lights



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Just finished a job and one thing I did was replaced old wrap fixtures with new plastic vapor tight flourescent fixtures. Ran into the painter and he compained that everytime he tried vacuuming off the lights with his shop vac he would get a bad static shock if he was close to a conduit or other ground point. Of course I thought he was nuts so I gave it a try and sure enough I got nailed with some of the worst static I've ever felt. Wierd thing is it only does it if you are sucking and not blowing. I wanted to try it at the other two sites I replaced lights at and with a different shop vac but didn't have time and prob. won't be going back cause the job is done. Any thoughts? I thing the place was built on an Indian burial ground or something.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tell the painter to replace the cord on his vac. I'll bet dollars to doughnuts he's cut the ground pin off.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The movement of air through the vacuum hose will create static. This is probably increase when vacuuming the plastic fixture lens.
The vacuum cord EGC has nothing to do with this issue unless you have a conductive hose. Conductive hoses will solve the problem but they are not very common.


----------

